

The hidden cost of Gangnam Style - mathattack
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/06/daily-chart-1?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
CPAhem
Perhaps it is wrong to assume people would be doing something else which was
productive.

